# Return to Atlantis ..Edge 208 feet



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Went back to the Edge Saturday..dubbing this area "Atlantis" LOL Love it...

https://vimeo.com/50993437


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

great video!!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

That is a awesome video. I have not yet taken the plunge for diving but this is sure making me want to. That would be incredible to dive the edge. Go where no one has probably ever dived before. Simply incredible.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Did you see any giants down there?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice, looked like you needed a semi-auto speargun. Lots of grouper!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

There were quite a few there..gags and little warsaws..time was a factor at 208 feet. I regret not banging one more..as Gen Macarthur said..."I shall return."


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

You did good, lots of fish on the board.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice video and great shooting!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> Did you see any giants down there?


Ive dove there twice..and had sucessful dives..always get a couple of nice fish but havn't seen any "monsters" ...yet. I know they are there..the area is right and I have a gut feeling..we just havn't met up yet...


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I enjoy watching these deep dives on video....Thanks!


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

I was getting narc'd just watching you string that first gag.:sweatdrop: 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice shooting. That would be awesome to dive but like you said not much time down there.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Very cool!!!....That spot was loaded with grouper!!


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

Dang thats tooooo deep for me! very cool video though. I worry about sharks while scalloping in 4 and 5 feet of water. lol. needless to say 208 feet down and bloody fish attached to me. But I like watching the videos. I would like to fish that spot from my boat! thanks for sharing video.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Very cool


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

awsome.... Seems like a pole spear would have been useful on that one. Who would have thought a grouper that size would let you get within 6 inches. That was awsome.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

tomnmendy said:


> I worry about sharks while scalloping in 4 and 5 feet of water.


I'd rather be in 40 and 50 feet of water, I don't like being top water bait.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

What an awesome video.


----------



## fivestar (Mar 6, 2012)

That was a greta video! What was your bottom time and decomp time? Just curious. I havent been that deep in a long time. Last time was in Roatan Honduras wall diving.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job Brian. Call me about lunch.


----------

